# cant get my international running



## odigger (Jul 27, 2011)

hi everybody my dad has an international I-4 that my fience and i want to use in our wedding but we just cant get it to start. i dont know a hole lot about it other than he had the altinator rewound and it started and ran for a couple hrs n we havent been able to get it to restart since. it will turn over all day long but just wont start. anyone got an idea were we could start trying to figure out what the problem is?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You need to determine if it's getting spark first unless it's diesel. Check all the fuel filters too.


----------



## 71auto800 (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't over think it. An Internal combustion engine needs three things to run, Compression, Spark and fuel. If it did run it will again. Try setting the timing. just set it on TDC and it should start poppin. While it's rollin over and startin to pop move the distributor a little. first one way then the other untill it takes off. play with it untill ya find the sweet spot. ( where it sounds good) and call it done. Also try a shot or two of starting fluid in the carb while it's rollin over. If it pops or runs for a couple of seconds when you do this it's a case of old fuel. drain the tank and put in some fresh gas. Hope ya get her goin' and have a nice wedding.
PS just try the starting fluid first, Might just work and save you some work.


----------



## odigger (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the ideas will deffinitly try them.


----------



## cj06 (Jan 13, 2011)

you get it running yet ?


----------

